

Mashups with the Facebook Graph API and Neo4j - nawroth
http://blog.neo4j.org/2010/05/mashups-with-facebook-graph-api-and.html

======
mark_l_watson
That is a great example - bookmarked for later. I have been into
SW/RDF/RDFS/OWL tech for a long but Neo4j seems to be a better fit for a lot
of general purpose problems.

